# Problem mit Reason



## ChromAkkustik (29. September 2007)

Hallo Leute,

Bin neu hier und da ich sehe das es hier so einige Speziallisten gibt.
Ich wollte euch mal fragen wie ich ein sample bei reason 3.0 die Höhe einstellen kann.

Also ich kann zwar den sample höher klingen lassen, wird aber auch gleichzeitig schneller was aber nicht mein Ziel ist. 

Ich hoffe Ihr versteht mich.

Oder was auch ganz sinnvoll wär. Wenn Ihr mir Links zu zu tutorials für reason schicken könntet. Am besten deutsch.

Was ich bisher gemacht, habe könnt ihr euch selber anschauen auf http://www.myspace.com/chrombeats 

sind aber alles ältere.

Danke erst mal für eure Aufmerksamkeit

MFG ChromAkkustik


----------

